# Night Stalkers - Path of Destruction



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first story, hope you like and please critique...


*Chapter 1*​
The night air was filled with the sound of screams and bolter fire, they were not aggressive in their approach nor did they act with any such emotion, they were just systematic.

This was not a massacre, it was not genocide it was a task that they were appointed to execute or that was how they saw it. The people of Coarsia Prime were not particularly evil, they just happened to disagree with the Imperials on who should rule their planet.

“Captain! The area is now clear,” Sergeant Neski said through his bead com-link.
“Well done Sergeant, move your men to section Delta and help Victrix Squad,”

The Sergeant rounded up his warriors and they moved silently through the burnt out city. The bodies of men and women littered about the streets, torn to shreds by the Astartes of the Night Stalkers Legion.

Captain Hektor of 3rd Company looked on from the fifth floor of the Governors Palace; he looked like Death incarnate with his skull shaped helmet one in the same fashion as the Chaplains of any other Codex Astartes Chapter. Midnight black Mark 7 power armour, both shoulder guards shaped into giant skulls. Like the rest of his legion he carried his “belt of honour” a belt decorated with skulls of fallen enemies he had personally killed.

The sight before the Captain was one of destructive slaughter, buildings had been blown to dust and rubble by the initial orbital bombardments that had begun 12 hours earlier, next came the 3rd company. They descended on Thunderhawks once the sun went down, their preferred method of attack and systematically went through the entire city killing everyone they encountered except for the children of course, they would be put to better use. Lightning claws, chain swords, Boltguns or whatever else they had were used to terminate the citizens, they would be made an example of that was the order given by the Death Lord their equivalent of a Chapter Master.

“Sergeant Kyril! This is Sergeant Neski of Terminas Squad, we will be approaching your position in roughly five minutes! What’s your status?”

“Heavy resistance brother! Your assistance is welcomed, the PDF have made a stand in our area,” replied Sergeant Kyril. 
“Hold on, we will take their right flank!” Sergeant Neski said as he led his men round one of the side streets. 

The Planetary Defence Force stationed at the city were fighting desperately to repel the Night Stalkers but to no avail quick hit and run tactics were infuriating them. The Darkness was the Night Stalkers ally in this campaign, it was what they excelled in, and they trained for months in pitch black on the moon of Saris III.




The PDF had set up their defensive position in the bombed remains of a large supermarket. Huge holes were dotted about the square structure where the orbital bombardments had struck. The supermarket was based on three levels with the top floor filled with automatic sensory gun turrets facing every direction, the entire PDF force consisted of roughly one hundred and fifty men, it was a very small platoon but many of their comrades had been caught in the devastating bombardments or shot to pieces by the Space Marines. The communication channels had been blocked which meant every company was cut off from one another, with no communication they were could not organise themselves it was literally every man for themselves.

“I don’t like this at all sir, we can’t even see these blasted Marines!” said one of the troopers desperately, fear filled his eyes.
“Control your tongue trooper!” replied Lieutenant Jackson sharply. “They’re just flesh and blood like any of us,” though his words were defiant the tone was weak. He was just 33 years of age and moved up through the PDF ranks very quickly. He would not admit it to his platoon but it was the first real combat situation he had been in, and he was scared out of his wits.

“I knew we would face this when the Government decided we were strong enough to separate from the Imperials!” grumbled Sergeant Hetman as he looked on into the darkness and the fires burning in the distance. 

“They’re like ghosts… so I hear…” said the Sergeant as he turned and leered into the Lieutenants eyes, the Sergeant was ten years older then the lieutenant by experience he should have been a higher rank then his younger commander but it was his attitude to superiors that stopped the Sergeant from climbing the rank. His hair was bone white and cropped short, despite his age he was in fighting fit shape; his face filled with lots of battle scars a true veteran soldier of Coarsia Prime.

“So you know of the Astartes Chapter we’re fighting then Sergeant?” the lieutenant said intrigued, meeting the Sergeants stare trying to gain dominance in these power play games they had.
“Aye… they’re death, nothing but pure death! The Sergeant spat; “I fought in the Coarsia 5th Regiment some decades ago, we were despatched to this rebellious world to act as garrison troops for them, whilst they systematically destroyed the rebels.”
“Who are they?” the Lieutenant asked nervously.
“Night Stalkers, grim bastards! Don’t show any emotion in killing, no rage, no sorrow, nothing! One minute the enemies there, the next they’re all dead!”
“How do you know it’s them?”
“I seen one of them, they had the skulls insignia on their shoulder guards, the skulls hanging from their belt and the way they fight, they specialise in night assaults… I recognise it all!” the Sergeant said, a worried tone in his voice. “I think the one I glimpsed, recognised me.”

A shiver ran down the Lieutenants back, he did not know what to think. He had never seen Sergeant Hetman shaken up before; he had always been a defiant wily old bastard even in the face of some of the fiercest captains in the PDF.
“We just need to watch out for them, we already know they’re out there,” the lieutenant said walking away to check on his other troops stationed at various points in the large supermarket.
Within moments, the lights of the Supermarket tripped. Everything went quiet, every trooper gripped hold of his gun rooted to the spot by fear and listening intently for any unexpected sound.
“All right men, I need everyone to remain calm! I’ll get a team over to the buildings switchboard to sort this out!” the Lieutenant cried out.
The supermarket was filled with dozens of torch lights as the troopers looked for any hostiles that may have come through, “Everyone remain calm, I need volun….” the lieutenant was cut short as a screams echoed through the dark building. Bolter and Las fire erupted all over the place, men from all over the building were heard screaming, crying or shouting in fear.

“What’s going on, what’s happening?” the lieutenant cried desperately, turning in every direction. All he could see was torch lights flying all over the place and bolter fire erupting everywhere. He fired several bursts of his Las rifle in different directions hoping to get a response of some sort, but nothing. Death was wrought all around him and there was nothing he could, his men was screaming as they were cut down, torn to pieces by an unforeseen foe.

“Show your selves!” the lieutenant cried out in frustration and fired more rounds in every direction until a sweaty hand appeared out of nowhere clasped round his mouth, muffling his shouts. “Shhhhh!” his assailant whispered. “Be quiet or you’ll get us both killed!”

Lieutenant Jackson recognised the whispery voice as belonging to Sergeant Hetman, the Sergeant manoeuvred him and the lieutenant so they were now lying on the ground; “follow me…” he whispered.
Jackson could see the dim outline of the Sergeant crawling to what looked like a pile of bodies; “grab these bodies and throw them over you, to hide your heat traces! Quickly!” with that they grabbed the dead bodies of their troopers and hid under them, waiting and listening.

It felt like he was waiting hours, time seemed to drag as they waited for their attackers to move. He could hear moaning in the far background from the surviving troopers which had not been instantly killed and then followed by a couple of quick bursts and then no more. Every breath he took sounded loud, so he tried to hold his breath.
Finally he heard very light foot steps move all around him, and bodies move as if the attackers were looking for someone amidst the carcasses.

“Is that everyone?” someone said in a raspy voice.
“Think so… Petrov, how many?” said a deep grumbling voice.
“One hundred and forty eight!” came a third voice in the distance.
The first voice chuckled sadistically, “I love it when they try to fight, it makes the killing all the sweeter.”

“Calm yourself brother,” replied the second voice. “It is unfortunate we had to come here and end their lives. It was their arrogant minister’s fault for thinking they could break from the grasp of the Imperium!”



“We should not enjoy the death of the innocent!” cut in the third.
“I’m sorry brother, but if they were truly innocent they would have fought against their own government on this matter, as it happened I hear they rejoiced in the decision,” said the first voice with an amusing glee in his tone.

“What now Brother?” asked the second voice.
“Sounds like every area of the City has been exterminated, the Captain requests our return to the pick up point.”
With that the Lieutenant heard the killers move swiftly away and disappeared into the night, he had not realised it before but his entire combat fatigues were drenched in sweat leaving him cold and shiver.


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

*Chapter 2*​

The room itself was bathed in the darkness of the night, and sat at one end of the room by a large oak table was Captain Hektor reading the constantly updated data slate in his large armoured palm. The light from the data slate illuminated parts of his gaunt face, basking it in an eerie green glow.

There came a knock on the door at the other end of the large room, “Come in;” he growled loudly. The door opened silently somehow despite the Captain knowing that it usually opened with the noisiest of creaks, before him stood three figures with the tallest one in the middle.

The lead figure of the group was an elderly looking man to be in his early fifties, with long shoulder length grey hair. His face was weathered and tanned, with the bottom half covered by a red face mask. He was fairly tall for a normal man perhaps six foot five at a guess. Upon the breast of his brown leather overcoat was the symbol many within the Imperium had come to fear, the Inquisition. A large red letter ‘I’ with a skull in the middle of it stood out even in the darkness of the room 

“Captain Hektor, I presume;” the man said with an arrogant smirk on his face.
The Captain said nothing, but merely glared at all three individuals stood before him. The other two flanking the inquisitor were probably part of his retinue, a Psyker and perhaps a young Acolyte. 
“Tell me Captain, are the ‘Night Stalkers’ always so morbid?” the Inquisitor asked with a raised eyebrow, his expressions now hardened and stern.

Hektor sighed; “Is there something I can help you with Inquisitor?”

“How is the assault going on the city?” the Inquisitor asked with his head slightly cocked in a patronising tone.

“The city will be wiped out within two hours,” the Captain replied adding in, “as planned!”

“Such brutal efficiency,” the Inquisitor said licking his lips. The thought of such efficient slaughter appealed to his dark sadistic desires. “And of course you do know it was me who ordered you here… so you are of course under my command during this time.” 

Hektor said nothing, but a raging fury was building up deep inside screaming to be unleashed upon such an arrogant man. He spotted the Psykers facial expression turn into a sly smirk; he could clearly read the Captains mind or emotions as it were. Hektor took a mental note of this and but it to the back of his mind for later retrieval and analysis.

“Once the city is dead, we shall depart Inquisitor.” Hektor finally said.

“Oh really,” the Inquisitor smiled and shook his head slowly; “I think you’ll find you’re not just going to exterminate this city, your going to exterminate the entire planet!” he said with a sadistic chuckle.

“That’s not how we operate!” Hektor’s shouted as his rage finally burst open, his large armoured fists slamming down on the table causing it to crack. "This city was to be used as an example for the others, they will back down as soon as they know of what has happened here!"

The Psyker immediately crackled with dangerous blue electrical energies all around, his malicious eyes staring intently at the Captain. The Acolyte pulled out a large and rather ornate white pistol in defence of his master.

Hektor growled, staring back at the aides like a defensive lion against a group of hyenas. He knew he was fast and skilled enough to dodge the acolytes shots, but the Psyker and the experienced Inquisitor may prove difficult. His mind then quickly shot to the consequences of what might happen to his Company or even his Chapter should he strike or attempt to strike an Inquisitor; the thoughts made him reluctantly ease off.

The Inquisitor put a hand in front of his Acolyte and walked towards the Captain staring at him with an amused expression; “Captain Hektor, I am an Inquisitor of the Ordo Hereticus, if you defy me your life and the lives of your entire chapter are forfeit.” Errus’s voice was calm yet full of malice and vindication.

Captain Hektor looked away from the Inquisitor, he felt ashamed at being so helpless. To be ordered around like some slave was an insult to his status and his entire Chapters reputation, yet what could he do he thought to himself?

The Inquisitor moved closer, his face now inches away from Hektor; “Its okay Captain, you Astartes soon get used to the idea of being under our control.” His eyes alight with mischief.

With that the Inquisitor walked out of the room flanked by his aides, leaving the Captain to brood on his predicament.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well for your first, it is quite impressive:victory:... Haha.... REP MATE!.... 

Cheers!...


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

well thankyou for comments!

*Chapter 3*​
A hundred and fifty of them had gathered upon the rain slicked empty streets on the outskirts of another bombed out city. From what they could make out of the bits of rubble here and there the city was formerly known as Deshran, it was a rebel stronghold and from the orbital scanners still contained a large number of them despite the orbital and aerial bombardments days previous.

Sergeant Petrov Neski of Terminas Squad stood amongst the mass of his battle brothers and thought how unusual it was for HQ to go against their usual battle practises. Clearly he was not the only one who thought this, as Sergeant Kyril standing several meters away had an expression of confusion upon his face.

Finally after fifteen minutes of waiting in the pouring rain, a Black Thunderhawk finally appeared out of the cloudy sky, its jet engines screaming as it descended to the designated landing zone fifty feet from where the Squads were waiting.

Once the Thunderhawk had finally landed and the ramps had lowered, Captain Hektor stepped forwards wearing his skull helmet and accompanied by the Chapters Chief Librarian, Khorvus. Librarian Khorvus was an intimidating character himself, he was not particularly close to anyone within the Chapter save perhaps the Death Lord himself. 

He wore a black surplice over his armour with the Chapters red skull insignia which he always had the hood up covering his head and face, he bore a simple black staff with a rather large skull atop it, the skull however was not in the shape of a normal mans head. It was elongated slightly at the top resembling the shape of an Eldar. 

The thought had crossed Neski’s mind on several occasions when ever he saw the Librarian, but the thought that an Astartes would use a Xenos skull in the service of the Emperor was preposterous and would quickly dismiss the first notion.

“Brothers!” Captain Hektor addressed his warriors as he took his helmet off revealing his weathered faced. A large crescent shaped scar ran down the left side of his face from eye brow level right down to his mouth; his shoulder length jet black hair was wild and messy similar to some of the Astartes within the Space Wolves chapter.

“It seems the Inquisitor is not happy with our progress!” he continued, being met by many disgruntled muffles. “That is why we need to carry out operations in broad daylight, going against our Chapter’s battle practises!”

“What has the council and the Death Lord said about this, sir?” asked one of the brothers from the back of the gathered warriors.

“They will be joining us shortly, once they are finished with their current Campaign!” Hektor answered; “Now are you all aware of your task?”

“Kill everything!” several of the Astartes shouted. Hektor smiled; That’s right! Kill everything! For the Emperor!” he shouted.

The entirety of third company moved straight into the heart of the city, four Rhino APC’s along with two Whirlwinds lead the convoy. Scouts teams were positioned on either side ensuring they could quickly pick off any early ambush attacks. 

The journey into the heart of the dead city seemed to take ages as Neski awaited the time when the Rhino would stop and orders were screamed through the vox bead to get out as quickly as possible. 

He looked across the personnel compartment to his battle brothers who were all silent and focused. Brother Bartemus had his helmet off, his head was rested against the armoured hull and his eyes closed. Brother Bartemus’s expression was one of complete calmness.

“It’s good to see you’re not phased by this Brother!” Neski said in a deep dry tone.
“Not at all sergeant,” Bartemus replied his eyes still closed looking asleep. “It’s the PDF who should be shitting themselves!”

Everyone in the squad laughed, Neski was proud that his squad were experienced and felt comforted that he had these men covering his back in the thick of battle.

After forty Terran minutes of driving round the city looking for resistance it finally came. The Whirlwind leading the convoy had rolled onto a fairly explosive landmine, causing it to blow the tracks off. 

Within seconds orders were barked through the vox beads of every Sergeant. Squads of Night Stalkers erupted out of their Rhino’s with expert time and efficiency. Bolters in hand they were ready to deliver the Emperors peace. 

A scout was shot through the head without warning, his head virtually exploded as the bullet passed through. Bolters were automatically unleashed and rounds were shot in every direction, the Night Stalkers were clearly on the back foot with the PDF forces firing from cover.

A Rhino in front of Neski’s APC exploded as a rocket was fired from the third floor of a bombed out office unit. The explosion set alight several nearby brothers, who screamed in agony. Shrapnel from the Rhino flew everywhere, one brother writhed on the floor clutching his neck and gasping for air as a large jagged piece of black metal protruded from his unprotected neck area. Another simply collapsed to the floor as shrapnel had penetrated his helmet lens and went straight through his skull.

Neski spotted the soldier who launched the rocket, he grabbed two frag grenades and cooked them before tossing them at the soldier. A loud explosion erupted from the third floor with body parts flying here and there. Before he had time to rejoice at his kill, a hail of bullets came from his left. One of them managed to embed itself in his calf, he screamed in agony and dropped to one knee. His brothers weren’t so lucky as he witnessed three warriors from his squad be cut down before they could even fire a single round.

Neski screamed in defiance of both the pain and his assailants as he blindly fired his bolter in their direction before crawling inside the Rhino trying to escape the next volley of rounds. 

Meanwhile Captain Hektor located where the main group of enemies were and chucked a smoke grenade providing much needed cover for him to charge at them and rip them apart with his lightning claws. Once the hail of fire ceased for a brief moment, Hektor charged into the building which was an old Hab Unit. He quickly ran up the stairs meeting several PDF soldiers on the second floor. 

Their initial shock gave him enough time to charge at them, one of the soldiers didn’t move at all he simply looked on in terror as Hektor raised his arm in the air and with one swoop cut the man from head to groin. He elbowed a man to his left, the impact caused the man’s face to cave in.

Turning in one quick smooth motion the Captain pinned two soldiers to the wall with both claws. Their eyes wide open and blood pouring out of their mouth like a fountain, Hektor screamed in animalistic ecstasy at the carnage being wrought. With such close proximity and strength with skill the Captain was an unstoppable foe against such ordinary men, they were child’s play.

*to be continued...*


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

*Chapter 4​*
The sound of hundreds of boots clattering on the stone steps alerted Captain Hektor that there must be more soldiers on the upper levels of the Hab Unit, desperately trying to hold their position.

He pulled his claws away and the two dead soldiers as they sank to the floor, revealing blood smeared on the walls from where they were impaled. He turned to face the oncoming soldiers, claws at the ready he growled in anticipation.

Twenty soldiers descended down the stairs from the third floor, their Lasguns aimed ready. Hektor calculated that they were roughly forty feet away, by the time he got within twenty feet he would be cut down before even killing a single man. 

Before the PDF squad sergeant had time to give the order to shoot, bolter rounds flew at their line cutting them down where they stood. Bits of meat and bone splattered everywhere, within a second they were all lying face down dead in a pool of their own blood. 

Hektor looked back in surprise to see Sergeant Neski and his squad by the stairs at the other end of the building, their black polished armour camouflaged their presence enabling them to catch the soldiers by surprise. Hektor grinned at Neski as a thank you gesture, Neski’s helmet merely nodded in reply. 

“Come on Brothers! We have men to kill!” Hektor roared as he charged up to the upper levels of the Hab unit, Terminas Squad quickly followed in pursuit.

They were met by more soldiers on the third and fourth floor, but were quickly and easily dispatched with help from Sergeant Neski’s veteran squad. By the time they reached the sixth floor, they met no resistance.

“Spread and search!” Neski commanded his squad through his helmets com-link.

Everyone switched their sight levels to thermal, as the corridors of the sixth floor were very dark. Captain Hektor did not need thermal aide to see in the dark, he was an experienced warrior of night warfare having fought with the Chapter for several centuries now. His eyes quickly adjusted to his dark surroundings, listening intently for any noise. He knew his Astartes were well trained enough to make very little noise even upon the tiled floor.

Hektor surveyed the corridor quickly, all the doors to the apartments on this floor were closed shut, except for one which was slightly ajar on his left roughly ten paces away. He signalled Neski and his squad to follow with a raised clenched claw. The squad swiftly moved their bolters and aimed ready at the door, everyone quickly moved into position. 

Hektor kicked down the door, and charged in followed by Neski and four of his warriors. The room was large and empty, everyone had to quickly switch their sights to normal as the room was brightly lit by the large windows. Stood looking out the window was a lone man dressed in a Commissars uniform. The man did not bother to turn to look at his intruders;

“Did it really have to come to this?” the man sighed.

“What did you expect traitor?” Hektor growled.

“I am no traitor, Astartes!” the Commissar said turning to face the Captain. His face was fairly young, looking to be in his early thirties. The man did not flinch or show any sign of being intimidated by the appearance of the Night Stalkers, his expressions were one of disappointment rather than anger.

“Did you know Astartes, that half the planet was gathering an army together to bring down the planetary government, so we could bring this planet back in line under Imperial rule. Half of us didn’t want this to happen!”

“We have been given our orders Commissar! Now how would you like to die?” Hektor said showing the Commissar his claws.

The man looked deep into the Captains dark smouldering eyes and smiled; “like this!” he said as he pulled out a small remote and pressed a red button.

Hektor turned his head to face Neski, “Get out!” he screamed.

Within an instant the entire sixth floor exploded in a giant fire ball, the shockwave of it sent Hektor, Neski and another Astartes flying through the glass window. The rest of the squad were merely burnt alive, their dying screams could be heard from down below.

Neski’s arms and legs flailed in the air as he plummeted to the street below, he could see his Brother Astartes looking up in horror, unable to do anything to save them. He heard a scream to his left, but he could not tear his attention away from his impeding doom.

Suddenly something caught his eyes, a horizontal flag pole jutting out of the side of the Hab Unit. He grabbed hold of it with one hand, the servos in his gauntlet whined under the sudden pressure to hold on. His grip did not last as the pole started to bend and he fell again, luckily enough the height from which he now dropped was only a single floor level. He lay crumpled on the concrete floor, he knew he had broken a bone or two but it was better than being dead. Breathing was becoming increasingly difficult for him, how long he lay there he did not know. 

From nowhere a white helmet appeared in his sight. “Sergeant are you alright?” Neski heard the voice coming from the helmet.
Neski couldn’t say anything, he merely grunted. The white helmeted man started issuing orders, to who he couldn’t see as he found he could not move his head in anyway at all. 
“Stay still Neski!” the Astartes ordered before he plunged a very large syringe into the Neski’s forearm.

Neski could feel his heart beat slowing and his vision blurring as he fell into complete blackness.


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

*Chapter 5*​
Neski awoke with the sound of a nearby explosion. He found he still could not move, and was in severe pain. With only the ability to look up at the mouldy ceiling above, his frustration grew.

Not far off he heard several men talk amongst themselves, though he could not clearly make out what they were saying; “Whose there?!” Neski shouted in irritation to his circumstances.

“Sergeant you’ve awoken?!” said an Astartes kneeling beside him.

Neski saw the battle scarred features of Brother Bartemus, his facial expression showed deep concern. “How are you feeling sir?” he asked.

“I’ve been better,” Neski grumbled. “Status report?” he immediately asked, wanting to know everything that had happened whilst he had been asleep.

“I don’t know how to tell you this, sir?!” the warrior mumbled. “The company was decimated; we have only a handful of warriors left!”

Neski’s eyes were wide open with shock, “How long have I been in the black sleep for?”

“Almost two weeks now!”

“What?!” Roared Neski, “How? Where’s Captain Hektor? Librarian Khorvus?!” Bewilderment had set in and so many questions flooded his thoughts. So much had happened in the past two weeks, the Night Stalkers went from being in control to now being almost completely wiped out.

Bartemus did not meet the Sergeants stare; “They’re dead, all dead,” he said simply. A small tear ran down the side of his cheek, anger and sorrow shone through his watery eyes. Neski had never seen his hard headed Brother break down emotionally before. “We’ve spent the past two weeks running and hiding from them!”

Bartemus wiped his cheek with his gauntlet and cleared his throat, “Sorry sir! It was just horrendous, when Captain Hektor died from the explosion you were both caught up in we retreated back to the pickup point under Chief Librarian Khorvus. We were then assaulted by what appeared to be another Chapter’s Thunderhawks. There was nothing we could do but try to run!”

The tragic update had hit Neski hard, but being the practical man he was he tried to block out thoughts of despair. “How many of us are left Brother?” Neski asked anxiously.

“Thirteen of us left sir! Me, you, Sergeant Kyril of Victrix squad, Apothecary Demski, Ploss, Graves, Waltz, Doelago, and five others from Nocte Squad.” Bartemus replied counting the names off his fingers.

“Get Apothecary Demski over!” Neski commanded.

Bartemus shouted the Apothecary over, “Brother you need rest!” the apothecary said as he walked to where the Sergeant lay.

“I’ve rested enough! Demski give me a shot of pain killers and I want something so I can stand and fight!” Neski growled in anger.

“It will cause you more…” The Apothecaries words were cut short.

“Look Demski, the last thing I want is for more of my brothers to die hauling my ass through these Emperor forsaken streets!”

Demski shook his head in apprehension but took out a couple of syringes form his narthecium pack from his left gauntlet, he knew better than to argue against an Astartes like Neski. The initial pain of the syringes piercing his flesh was welcoming as he would soon be able to stand and fight alongside his brothers.

It did not take long for the drugs to work on his body, Neski could feel his heart beat quickening. He could feel tingling sensations in the tips of his fingers. Forcing his muscles to move, he managed to wiggle his toes after several minutes of flexing Neski managed to stand up.

Kyril walked over from one of the gaping holes in the wall of the tightly packed room. Light shining through the hole was dim, which meant that night would soon be approaching. “Neski, good to see you’ve managed to haul yourself out of bed!” Kyril grunted in an amused tone.

“I couldn’t let you boys have all the fun!” Neski replied with a grin. “Where are the others?” he asked.

“Waltz and Ploss are on the roof, Graves and Doelago are scouting our perimeter, the other five from Nocte Squad are in the building opposite, should the enemy arrive on our position we can hit them from both sides of the street.”

Neski nodded his head in agreement, though what Bartemus had said earlier troubled him; “Brother Bartemus said that Thunderhawks from another chapter had arrived after our battle and tried to kill everyone?!” 

Sergeant Kyril tensed up, his armoured fist clenched tightly. His expression was thunderous, “Two Chapters! I know because the second one hunted me and my squad, for four days. They killed everyone.”

“Incoming!” Came shouts from the roof top.

“Bartemus!” Sergeant Kyril shouted, taking command. Brother Bartemus did not need further instructions; he picked up his heavy bolter and aimed it at the street below. Demski grabbed his bolter and crouched low to the ground. Kyril stood by the rooms doorway.

With no immediate weapon on hand Sergeant Neski crouched to the floor next to Demski, several minutes of silence passed. “What do you see brother?” Neski hissed in anticipation.

“Nothing yet!” Bartemus replied. Then all of a sudden the floors of the building started shaking a little. There came a deep rumbling sound and tracks, going over bricks and metal. “Shit! Predator, a destructor one at that.”

“Let it pass!” Kyril hissed through the com-link.

Bartemus dragged his heavy bolter out of sight, and blew a heavy sigh of relief. “You’re not going to like this Sergeant, but there are five ten man tactical squads down below,” said a voice crackling through the com-link.

Neski shook his head in disbelief, what was troubling him more was the fact he didn’t even have a weapon with which to defend himself with. Fighting with his bare fists against ordinary soldiers wouldn’t be too much of a problem, but against other Marines especially when they out numbered him was a major problem.

“Sergeant!” the com-link crackled again this time the voice was much louder and clearer with a hint of apprehension in his tone. “You’re not going to like this but I think their auspex scanners have picked us up!”

“What?!” Kyril shouted.

The sound of two krak missiles fired from the rooftop let them know that Ploss and Waltz were going straight for the tank. Bartemus needed no instructions, he immediately added his heavy bolter into the attack, spraying the warriors below with a hail of deadly bolter rounds.

The Astartes from Nocte squad added their payload into the fire fight, cutting down many of the Marines below. Two explosions were heard seconds later causing the building Neski was in to shake a little. “Where did that come from?” Neski asked in surprise. 

“Graves and Doelago I guess,” Kyril said unsure. Neski could hear the sadistic laugh of Brother Bartemus as he cut down several of the enemy marines with his heavy bolter, it was clear he was enjoying paying them back for what they had done to the Chapter.

A hail of bullets flew in Bartemus’s direction but he quickly managed to manoeuvre out the way in time before being caught by it, “Keep low Sergeant, they’re firing back!” Bartemus shouted over the roar of gunfire.

Another two missiles were fired from the rooftop, followed by grenades and the screams of dying Marines, and then a monstrous explosion as the Predator Tank burst into flame.
The com-link crackled to life again, “Sergeant! Ploss here, Predator is down! Hostiles are assaulting Nocte Squads position!”

“Damn it, they’re on their own! There’s nothing we can do here whilst we’re being pinned down.” Kyril responded frustration clear in his voice. “Ploss, you and Waltz need to get down here! If they try to come up we need all the fire power we can get!”

“Copy that Sergeant, on our way!” Ploss responded.

“Emperor damn them! I don’t have a weapon!” Neski shouted furiously.

More rounds of bolter came flying through the walls and jutting out into the ceiling, one of them caught penetrated his power plant and embedded itself into his back. The Marine fell forwards in a clatter, with a moan. “Bartemus!” Neski shouted.

Apothecary Demski crawled to the injured warrior, checking him over; “He’ll be alright if we can get him to safety soon so can I properly work on him!”

The sound of heavy footsteps echoed through the open corridor, “incoming!” Kyril shouted from the doorway. Neski surged forwards and picked up Bartemus’s heavy bolter and aimed it at the stairway.

“Don’t shoot! Its Graves and Doelago!” came a shout from the stairway. Neski eased his aim. “Come on through!” Kyril shouted. Several seconds later Waltz and Ploss came running down to the third floor where everyone was situated.

“Nocte Squad has been overrun!” Ploss said panting heavily.
“The Emperor knows their names!” Neski responded in dismay.
“Well brothers, this is where we make our last stand are you ready?!” Kyril said defiantly. “Death and Glory!” everyone shouted in unison.


----------



## Templar Marshal (Feb 7, 2010)

Keep it up man.k:


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 27, 2010)

Thankyou Templar for you encouragements

*Chapter 6​*
Neski observed the room he was in, this small room where he and seven of his battle brothers would make their last stand and die honourably in battle. He never thought his final fight would end like this, blocked in, he always thought he would die on some glorious battlefield somewhere with his entire Chapter present around him like the ancient Astartes of Old.

Kyrils’s orders had brought his concentration back to the immediate threat at hand,
“Fire whenever you spot them coming brothers, don’t wait!”
Neski heard the faint patter as brother Ploss thrummed the grip of his bolter in anticipation. He could do nothing but wait behind his brothers for the coming fight, and hopefully pick up any weapons that dropped. 

Unexpectedly a missile had flown into the bombed out window bay where brother Bartemus was firing from earlier and detonated. The blast had injured Apothecary Demski, Doelago and Graves. Demski’s white armour was charred with smoke rising from it, a large hole exposing the apothecaries burnt and mutilated back, bits of bone could be seen jutting out from the grievous wound.

Graves was on the floor; his helmet had caved in revealing half his face as a fusion of burnt flesh and ceramite casing. His screams were horrifying as he writhed on the floor in agony.

Doelago appeared to be the least hurt, the shockwave of the blast had thrown him against the side walls and bits of shrapnel were stuck in several of the grooves of his armour, but that was about it.

There was no time to attend to the injured as Sergeants Kyril’s voice boomed; “Hostiles!”
Within seconds the entire room and corridor beyond were filled with the thunderous sound of bolters being unleashed, walls, floor tiles and bodies were cut in to pieces on both sides. Neski grabbed Bartemus’s heavy bolter and joined in the fray.

Ploss grabbed a frag grenade from his field belt and lobbed it at the enemy Astartes on the far end of the corridor. Unfortunately he was cut down as he threw it, his ceramite armoured casing could not stand the monstrous hail of fire power being unleashed.

“I’m not dying like this!” Waltz declared; he grabbed his chain sword and pressed the activation stud.
“If we go out there we’ll be cut down brother! before we can even do any damage!” Kyril said through bitter frustration.
Both warriors turned as a chainsword screamed to life, Neski was stood by the bombed out window bay, he looked at them both with a wicked smile and a glint in his eyes.
“Surely not brother!” Kyril said waveringly.
“See you on the other side!” Neski said before he turned and jumped out of the window. Waltz didn’t need persuading, he followed suit.

The massed cream armoured Astartes below were caught by surprise, the last thing they had expected of the surviving Night Stalkers was for them to jump out the window and meet them head on. In his fury Neski landed atop two Astartes, knocking them to the floor before quickly slicing his chain sword through their exposed necks, with blood spewing out everywhere and covering him in blood and gore. Waltz swung his chain sword out cutting a couple of heads of, before firing his bolter point blank into his enemies heads, the tightly packed Astartes could not manoeuvre themselves properly before a third one had jumped in amidst their ranks and cleaved his own bloody path of destruction. 

Within moments lay the bodies of their fallen foes, they were unstoppable in their desperate fury. It was not long before their enemies managed to overcome their surprise, as Waltz was knocked down with bolters hitting him at his side. 
Neski witnessed a cream coloured Astartes extinguish his entire magazine clip into Waltz as he lay there bleeding and helpless on the floor. With a roar he charged at the Astartes knocking him down and penetrating the warriors eye lenses with his chain blade, blood splattered all over his helmet. 

Before he knew it an explosion erupted near him, killing ten marines in one go. Looking up he saw two black Thunderhawks bearing the Night Stalkers insignia unleashing their deadly payloads into his enemies. He almost burst into tears at the sight of his brothers rescuing him from his enemies, as two assault squads jumped out of the side hatches, their lightning claws seething with energy in anticipation for the slaughter that was to come.

The enemy marines retreated back from the Night Stalkers reinforcements, leaving their stranded comrades to be butchered by the avenging Astartes. Neski saw the fifth company’s marking on their pauldrons and knew Captain Boris Borvais the ‘back breaker’ must be leading the charge. The Captain had a fearsome reputation amongst the Chapter for his unmatched skill with a powerfist. His preferred method of killing was to crush the enemy with his unstoppable fist and hear their bones crack and crumble from the pressure, one of the most painful ways to die for anyone. The death was not quick, it would be painful and slow.

A black gauntlet presented itself to Neski, which he grabbed to help haul himself up.
“Sergeant Kinsky of the Fire Fist Squad,” the warrior said introducing himself.
“Sergeant Neski of Terminas Squad, third company,” Neski replied in exhaustion. “Thankyou for your timely rescue!” he added.
“We never leave a brother! Now hurry we need to get you back to the ship.”


----------

